# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Mayo or Miracle Whip??

## Now I See

No real reason I'm asking...just felt like trying my hand at a poll! ;)


_**I happen to be a Miracle Whip kinda gal!**:pYum!_

----------


## Judy Canty

I think it's a "southern" thing...

----------


## For-Life

the only thing more disgusting than mayo is mustard 

yuck!!!

----------


## uncut

MW...less calories than mayo.
Love the commercial where the dog prepares a sami and tosses it into the cat dish when discovers no MW in fridge.  


Trooper.. "..We're here for a good time not a long time......"

----------


## Jacqui

whatever is on sale :)

----------


## Lulubelle

Both, reduced fat mayo for me and Miracle Whip light for hubby.

----------


## finefocus

How wrongheaded can otherwise sensible people be? An Acme baguette, a tomato (no, no, a real one, not a supermarket imitation) and rather a lot of Best Foods. Stand over the sink and chew slowly; true enlightenment will presently visit itself upon you. Only a perfect white peach is better.

----------


## k12311997

only comdiment in my fridge is franks red hot.

----------


## Chris Ryser

:cry: In 1756, mayonnaise was invented in France by Duke de Richelieu's chief. In 1905, the first ready-made mayonnaise was sold at Richard Hellman's New York deli. In 1912, mayonnaise was mass marketed and called "Hellman's Blue Ribbon Mayonnaise." 

*Miracle Whip*

According to Kraft Foods: Kraft introduced MIRACLE WHIP in 1933 and it became a national success within weeks. With its tagline "Salad Miracles with Miracle Whip Salad Dressing," it was the first ready-to-serve spoonable salad dressing of its kind. MIRACLE WHIP LIGHT Reduced Calorie Salad Dressing was introduced in 1984, and MIRACLE WHIP FREE Nonfat Dressing introduced in 1990


Actually I never used MW as I don't like prefabricated salad dressings and always make my own, using virgin olive oil, mostly apple cider vinegar and other spices, and for potato salad I add a bit of mustard and mayonnaise and lots of onions.




> *For-Life* 
> *the only thing more disgusting than mayo is mustard* 
> 
> *yuck!!!*


Shame on you my friend............when wiil you ever become a gourmet ?????  :cry:

----------


## hcjilson

Wow, 12 voters and an even split so far-3-3-3-3.....who would have thunk it? My brother and I have been going around this questions for years so I think this thread is long past due.......but the results are about the same as our house. I'm for Mayo all the way!

PS to Chris, next time you are making potato salad, try using a little Ken's Italian salad dressing. It consists of what you are making by hand, and has a remarkable effect on the taste of the salad.

----------


## Fezz

Eeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cocoisland58

I use either/or depending on the accompanying food item or recipe.

----------


## cleyes

Grew up in Australia on Kraft mayo. For 30 yrs I searched for this mayo, couldn't develop a taste for Hellman's etc, stumbled on Miracle Whip by  accident ..... Eureka! Whoda thunk it? THEY ARE ONE AND THE SAME.  My taste buds jumped for joy, salivary glands in overdrive, BLT on toast is heaven again.  But what do I know....also grew up on Vegemite on bread and butter, and the national favourite, the baked bean on bread&butter!  Now as a more sophisticated gourmand, I enjoy both, MW getting the edge when comfort food needed.

----------


## Craig

Mustard is my friend! :bbg:  

Wife likes both and one daughter likes mayo, while other eats everything plain! :hammer:

Craig

----------


## For-Life

> In 1756, mayonnaise was invented in France by Duke de Richelieu's chief. In 1905, the first ready-made mayonnaise was sold at Richard Hellman's New York deli. In 1912, mayonnaise was mass marketed and called "Hellman's Blue Ribbon Mayonnaise." 
> 
> *Miracle Whip*
> 
> According to Kraft Foods: Kraft introduced MIRACLE WHIP in 1933 and it became a national success within weeks. With its tagline "Salad Miracles with Miracle Whip Salad Dressing," it was the first ready-to-serve spoonable salad dressing of its kind. MIRACLE WHIP LIGHT Reduced Calorie Salad Dressing was introduced in 1984, and MIRACLE WHIP FREE Nonfat Dressing introduced in 1990
> 
> 
> Actually I never used MW as I don't like prefabricated salad dressings and always make my own, using virgin olive oil, mostly apple cider vinegar and other spices, and for potato salad I add a bit of mustard and mayonnaise and lots of onions.
> 
> ...


Chris, I am against the death penalty, but the person who created Mayo should be shot.  Then his parts should be shot.  

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## Happylady

I like both. Non fat Miracle Whip is much better then non fat mayo, though.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Eeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



+1

----------


## Johns

Why not just  intravenously inject lard into your arteries ?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPEbB...eature=related

----------


## bigeyejim

depends on what it's going on.  Don't like potato salad, anyway...

Sandwich, miracle whip

Hamburger, mayo.

:cheers:

----------


## opticianbart

Mayo for the win, and if you ever want a really tasty sub put mayo and olive oil on it. try it at subway - just make sure they don't give you the "light" mayo.




> Grew up in Australia on Kraft mayo. For 30 yrs I searched for this mayo, couldn't develop a taste for Hellman's etc, stumbled on Miracle Whip by accident ..... Eureka! Whoda thunk it? THEY ARE ONE AND THE SAME. My taste buds jumped for joy, salivary glands in overdrive, BLT on toast is heaven again. But what do I know....also grew up on Vegemite on bread and butter, and the national favourite, the baked bean on bread&butter! Now as a more sophisticated gourmand, I enjoy both, MW getting the edge when comfort food needed.


 
vegemite belongs in only one place - vegetarian gravy. gives it a much better taste.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

I think the best way to find out which is best would be the old ant test. Whoever has some extra time on there hands should take a plate with a teaspoon of MW and a teaspoon of Mayo. Set them out in the yard for a few hours and then see which one attracts the most ants. If the ants don't eat it, it cant be good.

A friend of mine did this with butter and margarine and the results were astonishing. The butter was covered with ants and the margarine had 0 ants. I think the margarine has no actual food in it like some sort of plastic.

----------


## Striderswife

I'm with several others on this one: it depends on what I'm fixing.  Most of the time, especially on a sandwich, I use Miracle Whip.  I mix my own ranch dressing at home, and I only use Kraft Mayo in it (cannot stand Hellman's :P ).  Pasta salad=mayo, but deviled eggs=MW.  I will tolerate mayo on a burger, but don't ask for it.

----------


## Steve Machol

I like Miracle Whip, my wife likes Mayo. So we only have Mayo. Otherwise I'm not sure we would have lasted 32 years together.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> i like miracle whip, my wife likes mayo. So we only have mayo. Otherwise i'm not sure we would have lasted 32 years together.


:bbg:

----------


## kcount

I like Mayo but typically make my own... and add som hot sauce in the mix.. yumm.

The kids are split. Makes cooking for them fun. 

Every nite 

Child one: "I like corn" 
Child two: "I hate Corn, I like Peas"
Child one: "Peas are gross!"
Child three: "Can someone please shut them up"

Wife: "Honey, would you like a vodka and tonic?":hammer:

----------


## Uncle Fester

And don't we all hate the bubble they now put on the bottom of the jar so even a spatula can't get it all without more effort than it's worth. :Mad: 

Can we keep this going until May 5th?

----------


## opticianbart

> Can we keep this going until May 5th?


we can try.

----------


## kcount

What happens on May 5th?

----------


## Uncle Fester

> What happens on May 5th?


A really really bad pun...

If you know it please don't spoil it!!!

----------


## Striderswife

Oooh, oooh, oooh!  I know this one!  :D

----------


## Now I See

Hey, thanks for all the responses....I am a little surprised that there aren't more MW lovers out there, though!   :Nerd:  _Oh, MW lovers, where are you MW lovers???_  :Nerd: 

BTW...Kcount, I'm glad I'm not the only one that knows what happens on May 5...we'll just have to wait patiently. :)

----------


## Uncle Fester

*Happy Cinco de Mayo muchachos!:D*:cheers::cheers:

http://www.mexicanfoodrecipes.org/Me...traditions.php

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

OK, so it's dinner at Chris R's house then!

----------


## Now I See

> *Happy Cinco de Mayo muchachos!:D*:cheers::cheers:
> 
> http://www.mexicanfoodrecipes.org/Me...traditions.php


LOL...comedy in the condiment aisle!! funny stuff! :D

----------

